# Low Cost PRSA



## Glazer FC (13 Jun 2006)

I have been reading as many threads on this topic as I can find, but while they all mention PRSAs with no contribution fee & 1% mgt fee, I have been unable to find anyone offering this for a reasonable up front charge (under €150) - not helped by the fact that myadvisor.ie is closed for two weeks! Does anyone know what intermediaries provide this option?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jun 2006)

_Capital1's_ employer does it for c. €200 according to another recent thread. I know one who does it for €250 but the provider does not want me to post details here for fear of being inundated with "tyre kickers" (my term not theirs!). If you are interested I can ask them to take a look at the thread take it from there if appropriate.


----------



## Capital1 (14 Jun 2006)

Hi Glazer yes we do something along these lines - please send any queries to info@cccorporate.ie, our website is [broken link removed] if you want to have a look.

Thanks


----------



## Glazer FC (22 Jun 2006)

Thanks all... the best I've found so far is €150 (incl VAT) up-front for a PRSA with 1% mgt fee p/a, and no other leaks! I will shop around some more and let you know how I get on! If the institution agree to be named, I will post it here.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2006)

Seems like a good deal. Can't see any harm in naming the intermediary and provider. What funds are they offering under this deal? I've seen some low cost pension offers in the past that offered only conservative funds which would not be suitable for many people with a long time to go to retirement.


----------



## Fanny (29 Jun 2006)

Checking for a long time now but cannot find the provider that offers at EUR 150, Can you help, Glazer, or send me info with personal message if you don't want to name them? Do you know if they can switch Irish Life consensus fund pension funds too? 

Fanny



			
				Glazer FC said:
			
		

> Thanks all... the best I've found so far is €150 (incl VAT) up-front for a PRSA with 1% mgt fee p/a, and no other leaks! I will shop around some more and let you know how I get on! If the institution agree to be named, I will post it here.


----------



## donegal2006 (30 Jun 2006)

And if Gazer sends you a personal message ,Fanny , could you pass on the info to me please Have an SSIA maturing today and i want to roll it over into a low  cost PRSA.Many thanks.


----------



## Glazer FC (4 Jul 2006)

Sorry for the delayed response - I was away. I used Capital1's suggestion above (emailed 'info@cccorporate.ie') and negotiated the fee (they quoted €250 + VAT initially). Always haggle! As for your Irish Life pension Fanny, I don't think standard pensions can be t/f to PRSAs.


----------



## Fanny (6 Jul 2006)

I have an Irish Life Standard PRSA Consensus Fund, i just need to find a PRSA or change to a PRSA before rolling over my SSIA. I don't want to feed 5% of it to the bank for a lump sum investment. I'm surprised there are so few others with this problem. Looking for a better PRSA deal, otherwise I need to open parallel pension with Quinn Life but still trying to avoid too many parallel pension pots.
Fanny




			
				Glazer FC said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delayed response - I was away. I used Capital1's suggestion above (emailed 'info@cccorporate.ie') and negotiated the fee (they quoted €250 + VAT initially). Always haggle! As for your Irish Life pension Fanny, I don't think standard pensions can be t/f to PRSAs.


----------

